# ειρωνεία/σαρκασμός



## elliest_5

Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας για το κατά πόσο θεωρείτε αυτές τις δύο λέξεις συνώνυμες ή (αν όχι συνώνυμες) τι άλλου είδους σχέση θεωρείτε ότι έχουν (είναι σχέση "υπερωνυμίας-υπωνυμίας", όπου δηλαδή η ειρωνεία είναι ένας γενικότερος όρος που περιλαμβάνει το σαρκασμό; )

Νομίζετε ότι υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου οι δυο λέξεις δεν αναφέρονται στο ίδιο πράγμα; Μπορείτε, δηλαδή, να σκεφτείτε παραδείγματα που θα τα χαρακτηρίζατε ειρωνεία αλλά όχι σαρκασμό και (ακόμα πιο σημαντικό) παραδείγματα που θα τα χαρακτηρίζατε *σαρκασμό αλλά όχι ειρωνεία*;


(τη δικιά μου άποψη δεν τη λέω ακόμα για να μη σας επηρεάσω...θα σας πω στο τέλος τι νομίζω  )


----------



## an-alfabeto

Μεγάλο το θέμα που άνοιξες.
 
Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το τι ορίζει κανείς ως ειρωνεία. Νομίζω όμως ότι μπορούμε να τη διακρίνουμε σε δύο κατηγορίες: Ειρωνεία *του λόγου* και ειρωνεία *των καταστάσεων*. Οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους μπορούν να διακριθούν σε άλλες τέσσερις βασικές κατηγορίες:
 
*Τραγική ειρωνεία:* Το γνωστό σε όλους μας παράδειγμα του Οιδίποδα Τύραννου, ο οποίος καταριέται τον φονιά του βασιλιά Λάιου, χωρίς να ξέρει ότι οι κατάρες επιστρέφουν στον εαυτό του (ειρωνεία των καταστάσεων και, συγχρόνως, τραγική)
*Ειρωνεία της τύχης/μοίρας* (όπως την αντιλαμβάνεται όποιος πιστεύει στη μοίρα, αφού τα προμηνύματα και τα θελήματά της δεν είναι εξίσου ξεκάθαρα σε όλους): «Η ειρωνεία της τύχης είναι ότι, ακριβώς δυο μέρες πριν μου κλέψουν το αυτοκίνητο, μου χάλασε ο συναγερμός!» (ειρωνεία των καταστάσεων)
*Κωμική ειρωνεία:* «Γιατί βρίζεις, νεαρέ; Αυτά σου μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο; Συγχαρητήρια! Πολύ _εγκόσμια_ η γλώσσα σου!» (ειρωνεία των καταστάσεων και, συγχρόνως, κωμική: το κωμικό στοιχείο το αντιλαμβάνεται είτε ο ίδιος ο νεαρός, εφόσον το γλωσσικό του επίπεδο το επιτρέπει, είτε κάποιος τρίτος που ακούει τον επίδοξο γλωσσαμύντορα να πέφτει στο γλωσσικό ολίσθημα.)
*Δηκτική ειρωνεία: *Βαθιά θρησκευόμενος διηγείται πως είδε το εικόνισμα της Παναγίας να δακρύζει. Και ο είρωνας, προσποιούμενος έκπληξη και θαυμασμό: «Τι μου λες; Τελικά, αργά ή γρήγορα, _η πραγματική πίστη πάντα ανταμείβεται_…» (ειρωνεία του λόγου: για τον είρωνα, η _πραγματική πίστη_ δεν είναι άλλο από την τυφλή/δογματική πίστη και η _ανταμοιβή_, απλώς απάτη)
 
Σε όλα τα πιο πάνω παραδείγματα, η κοινή συνισταμένη είναι ότι το θύμα της ειρωνείας βρίσκεται *σε μακάρια άγνοια*: αγνοεί την αντίφαση ανάμεσα στην πραγματικότητα και σε αυτό που φαίνεται. 
 
Στο παράδειγμα της δηκτικής ειρωνείας, της μόνης δηλαδή περίπτωσης όπου ασκείται ένα είδος μομφής, αυτή είναι *υπαινικτική*, σε βαθμό που το θύμα της δεν την αντιλαμβάνεται καθόλου ή, απλώς, την υποψιάζεται. 
 
*Ο σαρκασμός,* αντίθετα, είναι *πάντα επικριτικός* και *κατηγορηματικός*, χωρίς λανθάνουσες αποχρώσεις, συνήθως χαιρέκακος και χλευαστικός (και ενίοτε απαραίτητος προκειμένου να επαναφέρουμε κάποιον στην πραγματικότητα ). Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι, απλώς,* μοιάζει με τη δηκτική ειρωνεία, εμπεριέχοντας ενίοτε κωμικά στοιχεία* (εξαρτάται από την αίσθηση του χιούμορ που διαθέτει ο σαρκαστής). 
 
Στην περίπτωση του βαθιά θρησκευόμενου που είδε το θαύμα του δακρυσμένου εικονίσματος, ένας σαρκαστής με κάποια αίσθηση του χιούμορ, θα απαντούσε: «Τι λες, ρε κακομοίρη; Κάτι κορόιδα σαν κι εσένα βλέπουν οι παπάδες και σου σερβίρουν της Παναγιάς τα μάτια μες στον άγιο δίσκο!» 
 
Νομίζω ότι σε καμία από τις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε την αντίστοιχη απάντηση του σαρκαστή. Δεν υπάρχει κωμικός ούτε τραγικός σαρκασμός, ούτε σαρκασμός της μοίρας (το πολύ αν μας πηγαίνουν όλα στραβά, να πούμε ότι μας κάνει πλάκα ο θεός ή μας έχει μουντζώσει η μοίρα). *Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή σαρκασμός των καταστάσεων. *
 
Τώρα το κατά πόσο η δεικτική ειρωνεία αγγίζει τα όρια του σαρκασμού, πιστεύω ότι εξαρτάται από την *προσωπική αίσθηση της ειρωνείας* *και του χιούμορ* που διαθέτει ο καθένας μας. Κατά κανόνα, ο *βαθμός ευθιξίας* μας εξαρτάται από το *βαθμό ταύτισής* *μας* με τον θύτη ή το θύμα της ειρωνείας. 
 
Στα ζεύγη λέξεων: όσο και να το παιδεύω, καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι όποια λέξη μπορεί να συνοδευτεί από το επίθετο «σαρκαστικός», μπορεί και από το «ειρωνικός», αλλά όχι το αντίστροφο, έχοντας βεβαίως υπόψη τη σημαντική *υφολογική διαφορά* ανάμεσά τους: 
 
λόγος, σχόλιο, χαμόγελο, γέλιο, βλέμμα, ματιά, χιούμορ… 
μειδίαμα;  
 
Αλλά για να θέτεις το ερώτημα, κάτι θα έχεις στο νου σου… (ύφος φυσικό)
 
Νομίζω ότι μετά από αυτό το κατεβατό, θα κάνω πολύ καιρό να απαντήσω ξανά σε post… (ύφος αυτοειρωνικό)


----------



## ireney

Σόρυ για την αργοπορία!
Η άποψή μου είναι η εξής (και ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές απόψεις για το ζήτημα):
Αν και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά ως απόλυτα συνώνυμα (δεν θυμάμαι τον όρο  ) δεν είναι. Ο σαρκασμός είναι είδος ειρωνίας τρόπον τινά (οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι πρόκειται για υπερώνυμο και υπώνυμο). Μόνο όμως με την έννοια ότι δεν μπορείς να σκαρκάσεις άνευ ειρωνίας. 
Ο σαρκασμός εμπεριέχει α) κακία/διάθεση να πληγώσει κανείς τον άλλο και β) ακόμα και ο λεγόμενος "λεπτός σαρκασμός" δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου λεπτός. Με άλλα λόγια ο σαρκασμός είναι πάντα εξόφθαλμος και "επιθετικός". Υπάρχουν κι άλλα φυσικά αλλά να μην το κάνουμε και δοκίμιο (άλλωστε δοκίμιο του derriere θα ήταν ).
Η ειρωνία από την άλλη μπορεί να είναι πραγματικά λεπτή, να έχει πειρακτική διάθεση, να μην εμπεριέχει ίχνος σαρκασμού τέλως πάντων (Φτου μη με ματιάσω, δεν πολυλογώ! Για Ρένα.)

Φυσικά δεν μιλάω για άλλες λέξεις όπως "αυτοσαρκασμός" στην οποία περίπτωση όλα τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύουν πλήρως.


----------



## elliest_5

an-alfabeto ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την εξαιρετική και λεπτομερή απάντηση! 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάτι (πολλά) έχω στο νου μου και ρωτάω... με ενδιαφέρει η *λεκτική ειρωνεία* (και όχι τα άλλα είδη όπως "καταστασιακή"= ένας πυροσβεστικός σταθμός που καίγεται, "τραγική" κλπ)

Βλέπω οτι τη λεκτική ειρωνεία τη διαχωρίζεις σε "κωμική" και "δηκτική" και θεωρώ (όπως λες κι εσύ) πως η "δηκτική" ειρωνεία είναι *μία υποπερίπτωση* σαρκασμού.

Εκεί που κολλάω εγώ και προβληματίζομαι είναι στο *αν μπορεί να υπάρξει περίπτωση που να είναι καθαρά σαρκαστική αλλά όχι ειρωνική* (και κολλάω γιατί τις προάλλες συνάντησα κάποιες απόψεις επί του θέματος πολύ διαφορετικές από τις δικές μου και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να αναθεωρήσω)

Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ το παράδειγμα που έδωσες με τον θρησκόληπτο και ρωτάω άλλη μια φορά για να βεβαιωθώ για την άποψή σου (το ερώτημα απευθύνεται και στους υπόλοιπους αναγνώστες φυσικά) : θεωρείτε ότι μία απάντηση όπως ~_

«Τι λες, ρε κακομοίρη; Κάτι κορόιδα σαν κι εσένα  βλέπουν οι παπάδες και σου σερβίρουν της Παναγιάς τα μάτια μες στον άγιο  δίσκο!»_

~ μπορεί να είναι μια περίπτωση απλού σαρκασμού που δεν έχει σχέση με ειρωνεία? Μπορείτε να μου δωσετε μερικά ακόμα παραδείγματα, αν θεωρείτε οτι υπάρχουν μη-ειρωνικές σαρκαστικές προτάσεις?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

Edit: @ Ireney ποστάραμε μαζί και δεν είχα δει την απάντησή σου...ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Κρατάω το ότι εσύ δεν θεωρεις οτι μπορεί να υπάρξει σαρκασμός άνευ ειρωνείας (είμαστε 1-1 μεχρι τώρα αν έχω καταλάβει καλά και τους δυο σας  )


----------



## an-alfabeto

Ωραία, αφού βάλαμε στην άκρη τη μοίρα και την τύχη, το πράγμα περιορίζεται... και ζορίζει περισσότερο. 
Οπωσδήποτε υπάρχει ειρωνεία που δεν συνιστά σαρκασμό. 
Και υπάρχει σαρκασμός που εμπεριέχει ειρωνεία. Τονίζω όμως ότι θεωρώ πως η ειρωνεία, αφενός είναι *υπαινικτική*, και αφετέρου προσφέρει μια *αυθεντική κριτική ματιά* που δεν την υποψιάζεται ο συνομιλητής. 
Από τη στιγμή που η κριτική αυτή γίνεται κατάφωρη, για μένα είναι σαρκασμός, που προϋποθέτει βεβαίως προηγουμένως την ειρωνεία.
Το παράδειγμα του θρησκόληπτου, εκτός από σαρκασμό, περιέχει και ειρωνεία, αφού υπάρχει το λογοπαίγνιο ανάμεσα στης Παναγιάς τα μάτια και τον άγιο δίσκο. 
Θα μπορούσαμε όμως να έχουμε μια σαρκαστική απάντηση, η οποία να είναι μόνο χλευαστική και χαιρέκακη. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, η ειρωνεία πάει περίπατο.
Θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι ο σαρκασμός είναι αρκετά διαφορετικός από την ειρωνεία: μπορεί να την εμπεριέχει, αλλά,  και να είναι καθαρός και σκέτος σαρκασμός. Ο σαρκασμός μπορεί να είναι υποκατηγορία της ειρωνείας.
Ωστόσο, στην πραγματικότητα, ο λόγος δεν έχει στεγανά ειρωνικός ή σαρκαστικός, αλλά μεταπηδάει από τη μια κατηγορία στην άλλη. Κι επιπλέον, υπάρχει η γλώσσα του σώματος, οπότε άβυσσος τι είναι ειρωνικό και τι σαρκαστικό.


----------



## ireney

Χμμμ, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια περίπτωση σαρκασμού χωρίς ειρωνεία. Βοήθεια;


----------



## cougr

ireney said:


> Χμμμ, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποια περίπτωση σαρκασμού χωρίς ειρωνεία. Βοήθεια;



Εξαρτάται από το πώς θα ορίσουμε τον σαρκασμό. Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι η ειρωνία αποτελεί ουσιαστικό μέρος της σαρκαστικής έκφρασης, υπάρχουν όμως άλλοι οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι το ειρωνικό στοιχείο δεν είναι απαραίτητο για να ορισθεί κάτι ως σαρκασμός .


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Εξαρτάται από το πώς θα ορίσουμε τον σαρκασμό. Μερικοί θεωρούν ότι η ειρωνία αποτελεί ουσιαστικό μέρος της σαρκαστικής έκφρασης, υπάρχουν όμως άλλοι οι οποίοι θεωρούν ότι το ειρωνικό στοιχείο δεν είναι απαραίτητο για να ορισθεί κάτι ως σαρκασμός .



Ε ναι! Αυτή η "διάσταση απόψεων" είναι κι εμένα το πρόβλημά μου και γι αυτό ψαχνω να βρω επιχειρήματα για τη μία ή την άλλη προσέγγιση.

Βασικά, νομίζω μου αρκεί να βρεθούν μερικά παραδείγματα που όλοι συμφωνούν οτι είναι καθαρός σαρκασμός χωρίς ειρωνεία.

Για να δώσω ένα δικό μου να μου πείτε τι νομίζετε:

Ο Γιαννάκης δε διαβάζει τα μαθήματα του, παρόλο που η μαμά του τον συμβουλεύει κάθε μέρα για το αντίθετο. Όταν στο τρίμηνο παίρνει σε όλα τα μαθήματα κάτω απ τη βάση (πράγμα που τον στεναχωρεί όσο να ναι) του λέει η μαμά του _

"Τώρα στενοχωριέσαι ε;; Όταν σου φώναζα εγώ δε διάβαζες!"_

Και να δώσω και άλλο ένα "αντιθετικό ζεύγος" παραδειγμάτων:

[Περίπτωση 1] Ο Κωστάκης (συμμαθητής του Γιαννάκη  ) είναι πολύ κακός μαθητής. Ο δάσκαλος ρωτάει σε ποιά ήπειρο είναι η Αίγυπτος και ο Κωστάκης, που νομίζει οτι ξέρει την απάντηση, πετάγεται όλο χαρά και λέει "Στην Αμερική!" . Όλη η τάξη σκάει στα γέλια και ο δάσκαλος λέει: 

_"Εντάξει Κωστάκη το ξέραμε οτι είσαι καλός στη γεωγραφία!"_

[Περίπτωση 2] Ο Γιωργάκης (συμμαθητής του Γιαννάκη και του Κωστάκη  ) Είναι πολύ καλός μαθητής αλλά είναι και ξερόλας. Ο Δάσκαλος ζητάει απ το Γιαννάκη να του λύσει την εξίσωση 2χ+4=10 και ενώ ο Γιαννάκης ζορίζεται και ο δάσκαλος προσπαθεί να τον βοηθήσει να βρει τρόπο να τη λύσει, πετάγεται ο Γιωργάκης και λέει "Τρία κάνει!" . Τότε ο δάσκαλος του λέει 

_"Εντάξει Γιωργάκη το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός στα μαθηματικά!"_

Θα ήθελα να μου πειτε αν νομίζετε οτι το πρώτο παράδειγμα (με το Γιαννάκη και τη μαμά του) μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί καθαρή περίπτωση σαρκασμού χωρίς ειρωνεία και ποιά νομίζετε οτι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο περιπτώσεων που περιέγραψα όπου ουσιαστικά είναι η ίδια πρόταση "Εντάξει το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός" αλλά με τελείως διαφορετικά δεδομένα.
Είναι σαρκαστικό+ειρωνικό και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, μόνο ειρωνικό ή μόνο σαρκαστικό σε κάποια απ τις δύο? τι λέτε? 

(συγγνώμη που σας κουράζω  )


----------



## cougr

This is a continuation of my previous post, where I was supposed to provide some examples but something else abruptly came up and had to cut it short. So here goes,

Ένα παράδειγμα σαρκασμού άνευ ειρωνίας:-

Κάποιος με σκοπό να θίξει τον άλλο του λέει:

"Πολύ όμορφη η γραβάτα σου, αλλά δεν ταιριάζει με το πουκάμισο."

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η γραβάτα ήταν πράγματι όμορφη όμως δεν ταίριαζε, τότε ο ομιλητής εννοούσε αυτά που έλεγε με την κυριολεκτική τους σημασία, και δεν υπάρχει κάποια επιπρόσθετη, αντίθετη ή λανθάνουσα έννοια που πρέπει να αποκωδικοποιηθεί. Άρα εδώ έχουμε ένα είδος σαρκασμού που δεν εμπεριέχει κάποιο ειρωνικό στοιχείο.

Ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα στα αγγλικά:

"Every time I look at you I get a fierce desire to be lonesome."  - Oscar Levant.

Edit: cross posted with elliest_5


----------



## elliest_5

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ cougr!! I love your Oscar Levant example


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Ε ναι! Αυτή η "διάσταση απόψεων" είναι κι εμένα το πρόβλημά μου και γι αυτό ψαχνω να βρω επιχειρήματα για τη μία ή την άλλη προσέγγιση.
> 
> Βασικά, νομίζω μου αρκεί να βρεθούν μερικά παραδείγματα που όλοι συμφωνούν οτι είναι καθαρός σαρκασμός χωρίς ειρωνεία.
> 
> Για να δώσω ένα δικό μου να μου πείτε τι νομίζετε:
> 
> Ο Γιαννάκης δε διαβάζει τα μαθήματα του, παρόλο που η μαμά του τον συμβουλεύει κάθε μέρα για το αντίθετο. Όταν στο τρίμηνο παίρνει σε όλα τα μαθήματα κάτω απ τη βάση (πράγμα που τον στεναχωρεί όσο να ναι) του λέει η μαμά του _
> 
> "Τώρα στενοχωριέσαι ε;; Όταν σου φώναζα εγώ δε διάβαζες!"_
> 
> Και να δώσω και άλλο ένα "αντιθετικό ζεύγος" παραδειγμάτων:
> 
> [Περίπτωση 1] Ο Κωστάκης (συμμαθητής του Γιαννάκη  ) είναι πολύ κακός μαθητής. Ο δάσκαλος ρωτάει σε ποιά ήπειρο είναι η Αίγυπτος και ο Κωστάκης, που νομίζει οτι ξέρει την απάντηση, πετάγεται όλο χαρά και λέει "Στην Αμερική!" . Όλη η τάξη σκάει στα γέλια και ο δάσκαλος λέει:
> 
> _"Εντάξει Κωστάκη το ξέραμε οτι είσαι καλός στη γεωγραφία!"_
> 
> [Περίπτωση 2] Ο Γιωργάκης (συμμαθητής του Γιαννάκη και του Κωστάκη  ) Είναι πολύ καλός μαθητής αλλά είναι και ξερόλας. Ο Δάσκαλος ζητάει απ το Γιαννάκη να του λύσει την εξίσωση 2χ+4=10 και ενώ ο Γιαννάκης ζορίζεται και ο δάσκαλος προσπαθεί να τον βοηθήσει να βρει τρόπο να τη λύσει, πετάγεται ο Γιωργάκης και λέει "Τρία κάνει!" . Τότε ο δάσκαλος του λέει
> 
> _"Εντάξει Γιωργάκη το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός στα μαθηματικά!"_
> 
> Θα ήθελα να μου πειτε αν νομίζετε οτι το πρώτο παράδειγμα (με το Γιαννάκη και τη μαμά του) μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί καθαρή περίπτωση σαρκασμού χωρίς ειρωνεία και ποιά νομίζετε οτι είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο περιπτώσεων που περιέγραψα όπου ουσιαστικά είναι η ίδια πρόταση "Εντάξει το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός" αλλά με τελείως διαφορετικά δεδομένα.
> Είναι σαρκαστικό+ειρωνικό και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, μόνο ειρωνικό ή μόνο σαρκαστικό σε κάποια απ τις δύο? τι λέτε?
> 
> (συγγνώμη που σας κουράζω  )



"Τώρα στενοχωριέσαι ε;; Όταν σου φώναζα εγώ δε διάβαζες!"  Κατά τη γνώμη μου σαρκασμός χωρίς ειρωνία. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αντιφατικής/αντίθετης έννοιας αλλά τσούζει.

"Εντάξει Κωστάκη το ξέραμε οτι είσαι καλός στη γεωγραφία!"  σαρκαστικό (με την προϋπόθεση ότι τα παιδιά είχαν την ικανότητα να πιάσουν το υπονοούμενο και ήταν αυτή η πρόθεση του δασκάλου) και ειρωνικό εφόσον ήταν κακός μαθητής (και εννοείται κακός και στην γεωγραφία). 

"Εντάξει Γιωργάκη το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός στα μαθηματικά!"  Σκέτο σαρκαστικό εφόσον ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να θιχτεί ο Γιωργάκης.


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ cougr!! I love your Oscar Levant example



My pleasure elliest .


----------



## ireney

Εγώ πάλι διαφωνώ  
Νομίζω ότι ο σαρκασμός έχει πολύ στενότερη έννοια. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι ο χλευασμός κάποιου είναι απαραίτητα και σαρκασμός. 
Για να πάρουμε τα παραδείγματα για τα οποία ευχαριστώ πολύ μπάι δε γουέι:

_ "Τώρα στενοχωριέσαι ε;; Όταν σου φώναζα εγώ δε διάβαζες!"_
Πολλά νεύρα αυτή η μαμά. Πάνω στον εκνευρισμό της κάνει ένα faux pas για το οποίο λίγοι είναι αθώοι. Δείχνει χαιρεκακία και χλευάζει το σπλάχνο της. Είναι το ίδιο με το "Χα! Στο 'πα ότι θα νικήσει ο Πανμπανανικός θα νικήσει τον Πανπορτοκαλικό! Κλάψε τώρα". Κοινώς ανήκει στην ομάδα των "στο 'χα πει" ή, αγγλιστί, "I told you so" εκφράσεων.

Περίπτωση 1 και 2.
Να πω πρώτ' απ' όλα ότι αυτός ο δάσκαλος ιδέαν δεν έχει από παιδαγωγική και παιδοψυχολογία και κάτι τέτοιοι ηλίθιοι αμαυρώνουν το όνομα των εκπαιδευτικών.
Αφού το 'βγαλα αυτό από μέσα μου συνεχίζω 

Περίπτωση 1:  _"Εντάξει Κωστάκη το ξέραμε οτι είσαι καλός στη γεωγραφία!"
_Σαρκασμός.  Εμπεριέχει όμως ειρωνεία. 

Περίπτωση 2:  _"Εντάξει Γιωργάκη το ξέραμε ότι είσαι καλός στα μαθηματικά!"
_Αν το πάρουμε ως έχει, εγώ το βρίσκω σαν έναν άκομψο μεν, αλλά κομψότερο τρόπο να πεις στο παιδί "Σκάσε ρε πουλάκι μου και άσε κανέναν άλλο να απαντήσει". Κοινώς δεν δείχνει σαρκασμό αλλά ότι ο δάσκαλος έχει απαυδήσει και δεν ξέρει το ζώον πώς να χειριστεί την κατάσταση. 
Ο τόνος της φωνής μπορεί να το μετατρέψει σε χλευασμό.

Επίσης δεν θεωρώ το απλό, αν και αγενές, σχόλιο  "Πολύ όμορφη η γραβάτα σου, αλλά δεν ταιριάζει με το πουκάμισο." σαρκαστικό. 

Το αυτό και για το υπέροχα προσβλητικό   "Every time I look at you I get a fierce desire  to be lonesome." 
Φράσεις σαν κι αυτές διακρίνονται για το πνεύμα τους (wit) για το χιούμορ τους (όσο "διαστρεβλωμένο" κι αν φαίνεται) και την προσβλητική τους διάθεση. Απλά δεν τα βλέπω ως σαρκαστικά.
Για να δώσω άλλο ένα παράδειγμα (από τις αγαπημένες φράσεις του άντρα μου) :
Η λαίδη Άστορ του είπε κάποια φορά (και κυκλοφορούν αρκετές εκδοχές με μικρές λεκτικές παραλλαγές) "If you were my husband I would poison your tea". Και αυτός απάντησε "Madam, if you were my wife, I would drink it"
Άουτς! Το δηκτικό πνεύμα σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Και οι δύο φράσεις κυριολεκτικά δαγκώνουν! Σαρκάζουν όμως; Κατά την γνώμη μου όχι. Ίσως, κάπως, η δεύτερη, όμως και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση ο σαρκασμός είναι δευτερεύον στοιχείο.


----------



## cougr

@ ireney.

Hello ireney,

Σε τέτοιου ίδους θέματα πάντα θα υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις λόγω της έλλειψης συναίνεσης (και όχι μόνο) ως πρός τον ορισμό του σαρκασμού τόσο σε επίσημα και μη επίσημα (casual or layman's terms) επίπεδα. Ο Muecke κάποτε είχε πει: 

"Αν κανείς θελήσει ποτέ να προκαλέσει σε κάποιον άλλο διανοητική και συντακτική σύγχυση, θ' ανακαλύψει ότι από τις λίγες αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους είναι να του ζητήσει να γράψει στη στιγμή έναν ορισμό της ειρωνείας».

Νομίζω ότι αυτό ισχύει εδώ και για τον ορισμό του σαρκασμού. Γνωρίζω ότι ο μέσος Αμερικανός, ο Βρετανός και ο Αυστραλός, έχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις ως προς το τι καθιστά τον σαρκασμό και το πώς τον αντιλαμβάνονται και το θέμα παίρνει ακόμα πιο περίπλοκες διαστάσεις αν λάβουμε υπόψη και τις γνώμες άλλων φυλών.   

Πάντως εν κατακλείδι θα ήθελα να πω ότι αν κάποιος (προπάντος αν ήταν κάποιος με τον οποίο είχα προηγούμενα) μου επαινούσε την γραβάτα την μια στιγμή και μετά (με ύφος) το γύριζε απότομα στην υποτίμηση, όσο απλό ή απλά αγενές και αν φαινόταν σε άλλους, εμένα θα με "σάρκαζε". Αλλά πάλι μπορεί και όχι εφόσον δεν  "σαρκάζομαι" και τόσο εύκολα. 

 Edit: μπάι δε γουέι: εδώ σκέφτομαι, μήπως ο σαρκασμός και η αντίληψη του έχουν κάποια υποκειμενική διάσταση;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Συμφωνώ με την ireney. Σαρκασμός υπάρχει μόνο εδώ:  
 
Περίπτωση 1: _"Εντάξει Κωστάκη το ξέραμε οτι είσαι καλός στη γεωγραφία!"
_Σαρκασμός. Εμπεριέχει όμως ειρωνεία. 
 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό που περιπλέκει την κατάσταση είναι ότι μπλέκουμε το ύφος με την πρόθεση. Όμως, οι προθέσεις και η ερμηνεία τους είναι υποκειμενικές, όπως και η ευθιξία του καθενός. Αν εξετάσουμε το ζήτημα μόνο από υφολογική σκοπιά, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι η βασική διαφορά είναι το στοιχείο του χλευασμού, δηλαδή αυτό που χαρακτήριζα σε κάποιο προηγούμενο post ως κατάφωρη κριτική. Ο σαρκαστής δεν υπαινίσσεται: αποκαλύπτει, χλευάζει έντονα, ξεσκίζει, που λέμε σήμερα.
Συνημμένα, οι ορισμοί του Δημητράκου για τις δύο λέξεις:
 
Η ειρωνεία, μόνο στη μεταγενέστερη χρήση της παρουσιάζεται ως συνώνυμη του σαρκασμού. Φαντάζομαι, γιατί πολλοί εύθικτοι χρησιμοποιούσαν καταχρηστικά τον έναν όρο αντί του άλλου.
Αν το εξετάσουμε και στο σήμερα όμως, κατεξοχήν σαρκαστικός είναι ο λόγος της σάτιρας (αφθονία υποτιμητικών χαρακτηρισμών, χλευαστικές γκριμάτσες, μίμηση που εμπαίζει τις κινήσεις κάποιου, κλπ.). Και βέβαια, προκειμένου ο σαρκασμός να αποκτήσει πνεύμα, καταφεύγει, μεταξύ άλλων, στην ειρωνεία, με αποτέλεσμα οι δυο υφολογικοί τρόποι να μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους και να δίνουν την εντύπωση ενός. 
 
Δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιο σαρκαστικό σχόλιο που να περιορίζεται σε μερικές μόνο λέξεις. Σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση δεν κατασπαράζεις κάποιον: τον κάνεις μια χαψιά. 
 
Υφολογικά, ειρωνεία μπορεί να είναι απλώς η προσποίηση έκπληξης: «Τι μου λες!». Ή, σε πιο προχωρημένα υφολογικά επίπεδα, οποιαδήποτε πνευματώδης, και αντιφατική προς την καθιερωμένη, χρήση των λέξεων. Αίφνης, μου έρχονται στο μυαλό δύο φράσεις από τη σάτιρα του Τζ. Πανούση: «Φροντιστήρια ξένων κλωσών» και «Μικροαστική Καταστροφή» (είναι και οι δύο πνευματώδεις και είναι και οι δύο ειρωνικές γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις σ’ ένα δηκτικό λογοπαίγνιο, διαφορετικό από την καθιερωμένη χρήση τους)
 
Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον, elliest5, αν έχεις κι άλλα παραδείγματα σύντομων φράσεων που μπορούν να είναι και το ένα και το άλλο.


----------



## elliest_5

Πολύ χαίρομαι για τη συζήτηση που γίνεται με αφορμή το θέμα μου και σας  ευχαριστώ πολύ (ξανά) όλους για την πολύτιμη συμβολή σας.

Αν δεν βαρεθήκατε ακόμα και θέλετε να δείτε και μερικά επιπλέον  παραδείγματα (αφού το ζήτησε και ο an-alfabeto) σας δίνω μερικά ακόμα:

[Το παρακάτω είναι από ένα άρθρο για την ειρωνεία-το παράδειγμα δίνεται στ' αγγλικά]
Είναι σε ένα μπαρ τρεις φίλοι και συζητάνε. Ο Κώστας είναι ομοφοβικός και λέει διάφορες ανοησίες εναντίον των γκέι. Ο Γιάννης του λέει "From what you are saying I believe you are a...[ψάχνει τη λέξη "homophobe" αλλά δεν του ρχεται και γυρνάει στον τρίτο φίλο τους το Γιώργο και ρωτάει:] what do you call a person who hates gays?" και ο Γιώργος απαντάει "I call him stupid!"

Αλλο παράδειγμα:
Δυο οδηγοί τρακάρουν γιατί ο ένας παραβίασε το στοπ και στο (αναπόφευκτο) ξεκατίνιασμα που ακολουθεί, ο φταίχτης επιμένει πως η πινακίδα του στοπ είναι  στραβή και φαίνεται σα να απευθύνεται στα οχήματα του άλλου δρόμου και ο άλλος του απαντάει "Μη μου πεις οτι περιμένεις να πιάσει μια τόσο ηλίθια δικαιολογία!"

Κι ένα ακόμα από την υψηλή πολιτισμική μας παράδοση:

"Τι έγινε Κωστάκη, σε γουστάρει η χωριάτισσα?" :lol:


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια και πάλι.



> "I call him stupid!"


 
Δεν βρίσκω πως περιέχει ούτε σαρκασμό ούτε ειρωνεία. Είναι απλώς ένα εύστροφο, δηκτικό σχόλιο. 



> "Μη μου πεις οτι περιμένεις να πιάσει μια τόσο ηλίθια δικαιολογία!"


Το ίδιο. Αν χαρακτηρίζει κάτι την απάντηση, είναι η οργή και η έκπληξη. Το "Μη μου πεις" πλέον έχει περάσει στη γλώσσα μας χωρίς να δείχνει προσποιητή έκπληξη. 



> "Τι έγινε Κωστάκη, σε γουστάρει η χωριάτισσα?"


Ένα αθώο ή λιγάκι χοντρό αστείο. 

Στο τέλος θα μας πεις και την άποψη του άρθρου για τον stupid ομοφοβικό...


----------



## cougr

an-alfabeto said:


> Δύσκολα μπορώ να φανταστώ κάποιο σαρκαστικό σχόλιο που να περιορίζεται σε μερικές μόνο λέξεις.



Γεια σου an-alfabeto, εγώ πάλι είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο σαρκασμός συνήθως εκφράζεται με σύντομες φράσεις όπως στο παράδειγμα εδώ. Και επισημαίνω πάλι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν βρίσκουμε άκρη σε αυτά τα θέματα οφείλεται στην έλλειψη συναίνεσης ως προς τον ορισμό της λέξης. Και πάλι αν υπήρχε κάποιος σαφέστατος ορισμός θα είχαμε το πρόβλημα του ξεχωρίσματος των διαφόρων κατηγοριών του όρου. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει ο συμπαθής σαρκασμός, ο καλοπροαίρετος, ο σκληρός, ο ευθής, ο υπόγειος, ο υπονοούμενος, ο χαμηλός, ο μη ειρωνικός (non-ironic sarcasm), τα αντίθετα αυτών κοκ.


----------



## an-alfabeto

> εγώ πάλι είχα την εντύπωση ότι ο σαρκασμός συνήθως εκφράζεται με σύντομες φράσεις όπως στο παράδειγμα εδώ. Και επισημαίνω πάλι ότι ένας από τους λόγους που δεν βρίσκουμε άκρη σε αυτά τα θέματα οφείλεται στην έλλειψη συναίνεσης ως προς τον ορισμό της λέξης


 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, cougr. Όσο δεν συμφωνούμε τι είναι σαρκασμός και τι ειρωνεία, τόσες διαφορετικές απόψεις μπορούμε να έχουμε. Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει κακεντρέχεια και ειρωνεία στο παράδειγμα που δίνεται στο άρθρο. Απλώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτή η κακεντρέχεια υπολείπεται αρκετά από το να εξελιχθεί σε σαρκασμό.

elliest5, φανταζόσουν ότι θα προκαλούσες τόση συζήτηση όταν ξεκινούσες το θέμα; Εγώ θα το παρακολουθήσω από απόσταση στο εξής, μπας και ακουστεί καμιά πιο φρέσκια άποψη. Καταπώς φαίνεται, επιστρέφουμε διαρκώς στο τι ορίζουμε ως σαρκασμό και ειρωνεία.


----------



## elliest_5

an-alfabeto said:


> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, cougr. Όσο δεν συμφωνούμε τι είναι σαρκασμός και τι ειρωνεία, τόσες διαφορετικές απόψεις μπορούμε να έχουμε. Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχει κακεντρέχεια και ειρωνεία στο παράδειγμα που δίνεται στο άρθρο. Απλώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτή η κακεντρέχεια υπολείπεται αρκετά από το να εξελιχθεί σε σαρκασμό.
> 
> elliest5, φανταζόσουν ότι θα προκαλούσες τόση συζήτηση όταν ξεκινούσες το θέμα; Εγώ θα το παρακολουθήσω από απόσταση στο εξής, μπας και ακουστεί καμιά πιο φρέσκια άποψη. Καταπώς φαίνεται, επιστρέφουμε διαρκώς στο τι ορίζουμε ως σαρκασμό και ειρωνεία.



Το περίμενα, το περίμενα πως θα προκαλούσα μεγάλη συζήτηση γιατί είναι καιρός που διαπιστώνω το πρόβλημα διαχωρισμού των δύο εννοιών τόσο σε επίπεδο καθημερινό και "folk-theoretic"  όσο και σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο (όπου βέβαια το πρόβλημα είναι πιο σοβαρό αν θέλεις να δουλέψεις με αυτές τις έννοιες και σκοντάφτεις στον ορισμό τους!)

Για να πω και τη δικιά μου άποψη (που "υποσχέθηκα" στην αρχή) μου φαίνεται πως -όπως είπατε και οι περισσότεροι - ο σαρκασμός είναι τις περισσότερες φορές ένα ύφος με το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται η ειρωνία, ή καλύτερα, ο σαρκασμός χρησιμοποιεί ως βασικό του εργαλείο την λεκτική ειρωνεία [όπου λέω ειρωνεία, εννοώ τη λεκτική ειρωνεία γιατί αυτή μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ]. 

Η ειρωνεία από μόνη της είναι μια ρητορική τεχνική ή αλλιώς ένα "εκφραστικό μέσο" που τις περισσότερες φορές παίζει με το υποτιθέμενο και το πραγματικό μήνυμα που εκφράζει: αυτό που εκφράζει με λόγια ο ειρωνευόμενος είναι συνήθως ανάποδο (είτε αντίθετο, είτε περισσότερο/λιγότερο) από αυτό που εννοεί ή, σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις, είναι ένα "κουλό" σχόλιο (τύπου "μη φας, έχουμε γαρόσουπα!") που υπονομεύει τις ιδέες του στόχου του...

Ο ορισμός της ειρωνείας δεν προβλέπει (και δεν περιλαμβάνει), κατα τη γνώμη μου, την πρόθεση του ομιλητή. Δηλαδή, ο είρων μπορεί να έχει διάθεση αθώα και απλά περιπαικτική, κριτική/υπονομευτική, δηκτική ή επιθετική αλλά μπορεί να έχει και διάθεση θετική και επαινετική (λες στο φίλο σου που μόλις έβαλε 3 γκολ στον αγώνα: "άντε, πάλι χάλια τα πήγες")

Αντίθετα, ο ορισμός του σαρκασμού συνδέεται άμεσα με την πρόθεση του ομιλητή γιατί όποιος είναι σαρκαστικός "επιτίθεται" σε κάποιον, είναι καυστικός και δεν έχει ποτέ θετική διάθεση. Μάλιστα, ο στόχος του σαρκασμού είναι σαφής και είναι συνήθως ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο (αντίθετα με την απλή ειρωνεία, που μπορεί πχ ο στόχος της να είναι οι συνθήκες στις οποίες  βρίσκονται οι ομιλητές : "ωραίο καιρό μας κάνει πάλι").

Από αυτά προκύπτει πως μπορείς να είσαι ειρωνικός χωρίς να είσαι σαρκαστικός, αλλά όταν είσαι σαρκαστικός τις περισσότερες φορές είσαι και ειρωνικός.

Το πρόβλημα που είχα εξαρχής και στο οποίο ήθελα να εστιάσω είναι το αν ο σαρκασμός είναι *αναγκαστικά *ένα είδος ειρωνείας ή όχι. Νομίζω (και στις κρίσεις για τα παραδείγματα που συζητήσαμε συμφωνώ κυρίως με τον cougr) πως ο σαρκασμός δεν είναι καθαρό υποσύνολο της ειρωνείας. Ακριβώς επειδή ο σαρκασμός έχει να κάνει με τις προθέσεις και τοποθετείται ουσιαστικά σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο από αυτό της ειρωνείας, νομίζω πως μπορεί να υπάρξει και χωρίς αυτήν (αν και δύσκολα ομολογουμένως).

 Για μένα, τα παραδείγματα με το Γιωργάκη τον ξερόλα που πετάγεται και του λέει ο δάσκαλος "Εντάξει, το ξέρουμε οτι εισαι καλός στα μαθηματικά" ή με τη μαμά του Γιαννάκη που δε διάβαζε και του λέει "Δεν ήθελες να διαβάσεις ε? Κλάψε τώρα" ή με τη Τζένη Μποτση που λέει το (αμίμητο) "Τι έγινε Κωστάκη, σε γουστάρει η χωριάτισσα?"  είναι πιθανότατα τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μη ειρωνικού σαρκασμού (plain sarcasm).

[Φοβάμαι οτι θα με δείρετε τώρα και θα μου πειτε, αφού τα πιστευες όλα αυτά γιατί ρώταγες και μας έβαζες να γράφουμε; Ρωτάω γιατί σε αυτά τα πράγματα δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος, γιατί δεν είχα ιδιαίτερα ισχυρά επιχειρήματα για τις απόψεις μου, γιατί αξίζει να ακούς τις "διαισθήσεις" των άλλων και από σκέτη περιέργεια επίσης ]


----------

